# non candy ideas for easter baskets



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I know this is kind of early, but I am trying to get this nipped in the bud early this year. Last year DD received 12 large chocolate easter bunnies for easter plus other assorted candies. I am putting my foot down this year and setting up the 1 bunny limit. 1 chocolate bunny and 1 other small candy (jelly beans, etc) per grandparent. Even with this limit she will still receive at least 6 bunnies, so I am not denying her god-given right to easter chocolate. I am looking for some non-candy ideas to give to the grandparents to fill her easter baskets. She'll be 3 the week before easter.
Thanks!


----------



## soposdedi (May 9, 2005)

Excellent question! I like giving dd special candy treats but it is also fun to do other things: the dollar store is sooo excellent for this. I have a set of balls/jacks for her... a little box of new crayons... stickers... tiny stuffed animals... little toy cars... card games (i've seen many really small ones lately)... jump rope...

I love Easter baskets


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We don't celebrate easter, but I recently saw in a store:

sidewalk chalk in the shape of eggs (which I thought was super cute)
bunny ear headbands
stuffed bunnies and chicks
"peeps" that were stuff toys not candy (so same look, but no sugar)
coloring books
flowers
crafts
how about tickets to a local arboretum or garden (very "springy")
seeds/bulbs to plant
little pots and potting soil
maybe a whole "flower pot" themed basket where the basket is a flower pot and is full of gardening things (ooh I like that idea I just came up with and think I might steal it hehe)


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

LOVE the gardening stuff idea from the PP. Sidewalk chalk, too.

I'm going to get DS some paints, paintbrushes, a smock and paper. To go along with it I'll get him the book Mouse Paint, which talks about mixing colors.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I should add that we have tons and tons of the following:
art supplies
sidewalk chalk
stuffed animals
stickers
playdough
So I'd like to stay away from that kind of stuff too.


----------



## Mamafreya (May 13, 2004)

Bubbles are always a must for an Easter basket in our home. I also try to do a jump rope or some kind of outside toy like a ball or frisbee(sp?). Last year we also got some food treats that weren't candy. My dd loves Cheetos but she doesn't gets to eat them very often so I got a little bag of those for her basket. Crayons and a coloring book are fun too. I think last year we also did a card game. Oh, bubble bath is a fun one too.


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm doing sand toys this year. Scoops, bucket, molds, etc...


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I'm planning a no candy rule for as long as I can pull it off with DD. I plan on just putting small toys in her basket this year. A small notepad and crayons, a stuffed bunny, plastic eggs with finger puppets inside, etc. My parents always gave me one gift for Easter, too, so maybe suggest that? I want to get DD a push tricycle for hers.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

i always got a disney dvd in my easter basket, and easter socks and tights, a stuffed easter animal, like a lamb or a bunny, sometimes headbands or barrettes, plastic jewelry.
another cool idea would be bath tablets that change the colour of the water. they always remind me of the colour tablets for easter eggs


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to crash the thread, but I'm interested in ideas too. This LO will be born any day now (EDD was a few days ago). I'd like to do an Easter basket for her... probably more for the sake of memories and pics more than anything. Obviously she can't eat the chocolate bunnies and candy yet (although I may pick some up and allow DH and I to indulge), but what could I put in a basket for a newborn? It's her first holiday so I don't want to just ignore it...


----------



## Mamafreya (May 13, 2004)

Mal85, for my second dd I did a couple of onesies and some booties shaped like ducks. She also got a chocolate bunny that mommy enjoyed.







I think we also put a stuffed bunny, teething toy and a hat with bunny ears.
Congrats on your LO!







:


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

My 3 year old is getting new underwear, hair clips, crayons, a rubber duck for the tub, sidewalk chalk, a book, and some sugar free lollipops, that I glued "petals" onto to look like flowers.

I do similar stuff for stocking stuffers. She'd rather have the "stuff" than candy anyway.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am doing chalk, a small toy, crayons, finger paints, and doll clothes for my dd this year along with the candy.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

My DD got a couple cans of Black Olives in her Easter basket last year (not quite 2yo!) and couldn't have been happier









She also got hair bows/elastics, chalk, coloring book and a sand pail and shovel. And plenty of jelly beans! But really, she was only really cared about the olives.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

hair bows, bubbles, sidewalk chalk, butterfly net, bug keeper, sandels, pail & shovel, other outdoor toys...

We typically do a BIG outdoor toy for the kiddos at Easter because both my kids have winter birthdays (I've never quite understood "Merry Christmas! Here is a bike you can't ride for 4 months!!" deal) my dad got James a bike for his birthday so we won't be getting that...I don't know for either kid now!!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DS hates chocolate. Besides some of the ideas listed above, we are giving him a Max and Ruby book (because they are bunnies!).


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 
Sorry to crash the thread, but I'm interested in ideas too. This LO will be born any day now (EDD was a few days ago). I'd like to do an Easter basket for her... probably more for the sake of memories and pics more than anything. Obviously she can't eat the chocolate bunnies and candy yet (although I may pick some up and allow DH and I to indulge), but what could I put in a basket for a newborn? It's her first holiday so I don't want to just ignore it...

11"x11" Playsilks in springy colors, DS had one of these as an infant and it was the first toy he loved, so light and easy to grab and wave and chew on.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My kids get juice boxes in their Easter baskets every year, and think they're a rare treat. I never ever ever buy them, although my mom sometimes does...


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

We always do gardening stuff, it makes sense because we usually start our veggie garden about the same time as Easter, and it's supposed to be a celebration of spring. Usually it's seeds/bulbs, new hand shovel, gloves, watering bottle. We also buy new outside toys, since we usually get rid of the ones from the previous summer during our city's big trash clean-up. So frisbees, plastic balls, sand toys, bubbles, etc. Sam is really into birds this year, so we MIGHT change things up and get him a bird feeder, new binoculars and a pocket guide instead of the gardening stuff.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Fruit. My grandmother always gave us a ridiculous amount of candy at Easter, and nothing mom said would stop her. We knew it was coming, so mom didn't think putting herself it the bad guy position was going to help....but she didn't want to add to the problem.

So, starting when I was about 8 or so, mom stopped giving us candy. Instead, we got a basket each, full of exotic fruit. Admittedly, those fruits aren't as exotic now, because they're much more widely available - but it was _awesome_ waking up to a basket, all for me, that contained a coconut, a pineapple, a couple of kiwis, a mango, a papaya, some miniature bananas, etc.

Now, my mom gives each of our families a big basket of fruit for the kids each year. They love getting their strawberries and mangoes and pineapple, and look forward to it every year.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Playmobil eggs were a big hit with my guys last year so we're doing them again. Also easter/spring socks, toothbrushes, cars, pencils, playdough, chalk.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stickers, Play-Doh, a new book, new crayons or markers, small Magna-Doodle, a new ball, bubbles, sidewalk chalk, flower seeds to plant, small stuffed critter.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I hadn't read any other replies when I posted. I totally agree with sidewalk chalk, bubbles, Play-Doh, markers, etc. We usually throw at least one toy-type item into each basket (tricky with the teenager!). We haven't done seeds/garden equipment, because we really don't have anywhere to garden here, but I think they're a great idea, too. I was thinking more of something to "replace" candy, ie. a food item.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

How about:

Fruit leather
Dried fruit
Christian storybooks (these are pretty cheap)
Veggie tales videos


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I just started to collect things for my 2 DDs Easter baskets
DD1 (2 years old) is getting books, coloring books, crayons, a small toy, and maybe some gardening stuff (I LOVE that idea, shes really interested in all kinds of plants and wants to help water and take care of them). We did get a few pieces of candy but its more for DH and I than her.
DD2 (3 months old right now) is getting a small stuffed animal, book and a few baby type toys. Maybe Ill order some playsilks for her and dye them if I can convince DH its a good idea.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Okay it's a plastic toy, but it's too cute, and I can't wait to buy one for my dd. She's 8, but I think younger children would enjoy them more. They are called Hide em' Find em' Eggs. I saw them featured on tv and I have to have one. LOL I think it's actually more for me, than dd.

It's a small plastic egg, you hide it for your kid, and it makes little noises helping them find it. When you find and open it there is a little surprise inside and it says "You found me". Too cute.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

We don't do much candy, either (a little high quality chocolate). The boys love crafts, games, puzzles, and legos and such, so we tend to do that. When we do crafts or craft supplies, we choose the ones beyond the stock supplies: special beads, ribbons, kits, new origami papers, more expensive yarn or anything that I might normally consider a bit of splurge or more messy than I want to deal with on a regular basis. Last Easter, they spent the better part of the day happily painting, beading, crafting, and hanging out together.

My MIL has also given them seeds and gardening tools. Maybe a potted plant or bulb that s/he can take care of and/or plant?

I also like the idea of gift certificates (either "real" ones or homemade). The boys love to get coupons for special trips or shows or choose-your-own-whatever, or what-have-you.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

I love this thread! Easter baskets are fun! I can't imagine 12 Easter bunnies, wow!!!

I was thinking seeds, crayons or drawing pencils, costume jewelry, and I love the egg-shaped sidewalk chalk!

This Easter will be my dd's last "first holiday"- she was born last year a couple of weeks after Easter, and will turn one (how is that possible) just before Easter this year. I just had to share that!







Now I'm inspired to get her a little basket, too! She'll have the most fun with the basket itself, I imagine!


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

We do a springtimey theme with Easter baskets. Last year we didn't do actual baskets; I was beginning a full-force anti-clutter stage. Instead we had plastic sand buckets to hold the loot. Inside was chalk, bubbles, gardening gloves, toy binoculars, kites, and sunglasses. We have fun pictures of the kids in their Easter finery with their new shades on. DS's are upside-down.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I started "limited candy" last year too







We bought a bunch of cute gardening stuff from Target. Granted I spent way more on that stuff than I would have on candy, but it was a lot more fun! I bought them each a gardening tote that had tools and gloves in it, plus they each got a watering can. They LOVED it!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Our kids get their "swim supplies" for the season, a new swimsuit and sandels/flip flops and then maybe a towel or goggles or whatever else we might need for swim season.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We're doing swimsuits and flowers in a bag (found them on the internet); Also hair ribbons. They are all getting reusable sticker books which they love.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

When I was five and my sister was four we got real rabbits...and then a month later had LOTS more rabbits. Our rabbits were both supposed to be boys. Oops.

I like the gardening ideas, with some seed starting stuff perhaps.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

we do toothbrushes in the baskets. and some fun toothpaste . . . .lets see, they usually get hair stuff. If you want some healthier snacks cheddar and garahm bunnies are fun and yummy without being so bad. we do kid cosmetics like nail polish lip gloss and body glitter. playdough is always a hit.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I love this thread too. It has really got me thinking about what to put in DS's basket this year since he wasn't quite 1 last year and we just him some small toys, books, pj's and socks.

I'm thinking about books, sand toys, pj's, toothbrush, fruit leather and something else for outside.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I think we will get the childern a spring outfit, a nice sun hat and very little candy


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

DS doesn't like candy, except for plain chocolate. Every year we get him the "traditional" Easter junk candy (jelly beans, etc) and every year I end up eating them, and gaining more weight. LOL! This year dp and I are on a diet and ds still won't eat any of that stuff anyway, so we're skipping it all. He will get a chocolate bunny. He will also get books (he LOVES to read), maybe a dvd, maybe a new train, maybe a new ball for outside.... anything but candy!

ETA- I go overboard every Easter (and Christmas and birthday... lol). But I swear this year I am NOT going overboard. We leave for Disney World the Saturday after Easter and I've already gotten quite a few small things (books, small toys, etc) to give him along the way (we'll be driving 2 days there and 2 days back). Plus the fact he'll be at Disney for a week... he'll be plenty spoiled!


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a small knit bird, a roll up chalk board, a small chocolate bunny, and a ladybug tape measure for 2.5yo DD's basket.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I didn't read through the thread, sorry if I repeat...

My mom always did themed baskets- gardening, spring, baking, etc. Our "basket" was whatever went with the theme- pots, cake pans, etc. We've gone on this idea with our children. Last year we did spring outside toys. They each got new plastic buckets and in them were bubbles, chalk, new sunglasses, etc. The year before when DD was 3 we did a music themed basket. She had a traditional Easter basket with play silks instead of Easter grass (I dyed them green), and musical toys and instruments (I just bought the Melissa and Doug band in a box and arranged them in the 'grass'). I don't know what we will do this year. I'm thinking gardening/spring again. It's been a LONG winter around here! I might do pots with the special pot paint and a few outdoor spring things. If I'm feeling spendy (or if I find a really good deal) I've been coveting new raincoats, boots and umbrellas for them.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh and my kids love the plastic eggs. they don't need anything in them.


----------



## laura163 (Sep 13, 2002)

I always get my boys a new toothbrush and a small toy. I think this year I will do outside sand toys too.


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

We've always done a little bit of candy and outside toys, like sidewalk chalk and bubbles, plus usually a book or crayons and coloring book. Last year the younger two got kites, which were a big hit.

With younger kids, I can think of SO many ideas, but I'm struggling with my teenagers. I got an Easter basket until I left home, and I want to keep giving them one too. As I teenager I always got a season's pass to a local amusement park in my basket, but I can't afford to do that. I wish I could though! Passes to the zoo would be great for kids of any age, if you can afford it. Any inexpensive ideas for teenager baskets?


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazajo* 
Any inexpensive ideas for teenager baskets?

This is where my mom's theme baskets got fun! She got things that we could use and take with us, as we prepared to go away to college. One year it was baking things, the container being a bowl/pan/etc. Another year she gave us little bath totes, the kind you take to the community dorm showers, with bath/beauty type items. Another year it was popcorn bowls, with a movie (or you could do two tix to the movies, etc.). It's actually the older themed baskets, I remember as being the most fun!


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
This is where my mom's theme baskets got fun! She got things that we could use and take with us, as we prepared to go away to college. One year it was baking things, the container being a bowl/pan/etc. Another year she gave us little bath totes, the kind you take to the community dorm showers, with bath/beauty type items. Another year it was popcorn bowls, with a movie (or you could do two tix to the movies, etc.). It's actually the older themed baskets, I remember as being the most fun!

Oooh, I like this!! There's a lot of potential there! Thank you so much!


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazajo* 
We've always done a little bit of candy and outside toys, like sidewalk chalk and bubbles, plus usually a book or crayons and coloring book. Last year the younger two got kites, which were a big hit.

With younger kids, I can think of SO many ideas, but I'm struggling with my teenagers. I got an Easter basket until I left home, and I want to keep giving them one too. As I teenager I always got a season's pass to a local amusement park in my basket, but I can't afford to do that. I wish I could though! Passes to the zoo would be great for kids of any age, if you can afford it. Any inexpensive ideas for teenager baskets?

See teenagers are easy for me! Gum/mints, itunes gift cards, a new book, a magazine, new (or used) cheap DVD, personal hygiene stuff, "coupons" for rides places, nail polish, hair stuff.


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

When we were little the adults put together a scavenger hunt for us. We had to find eggs and inside the eggs were little pieces of paper listing one "treasure". All the eggs were labeled with our first initial, too, so everyone got the same amount of eggs.

Treasures included:
-a few candy items
-bubbles
-play cars
-a bag of Doritos or other chip
-bubbles
-chalk
-playing cards
-book
-gum

Generally it was just little stuff but once we turned in our eggs our baskets were overflowing with goodies!

Thanks for posting this -- I have to remind the well wishers that DD can NOT have chocolate (milk allergy).


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I got DD kid sized gardening gloves and tools for her basket this year. I see someone else wrote this too- it's a great idea with spring coming! I also got her a jump rope, she is probably still too little for it but I think it will be fun at some point.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

We stole a friend's idea last year (I can't even remember whose idea it was!)...we hid those plastic eggs for an egg hunt, but the majority of the eggs had cereal in them. He emptied all the cereal into a bowl and....breakfast! It was cute


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

socks (Target has some specifically with Easter patterns)

slinkys (Again, Target has them)


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed that Target is carrying these now: http://greentoys.com/garden.html

I'll more than likely get DS this for Easter. He loves to help me plant flowers in the Spring and Summer.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccermama* 
I noticed that Target is carrying these now: http://greentoys.com/garden.html

I'll more than likely get DS this for Easter. He loves to help me plant flowers in the Spring and Summer.

I love those flower pots but they are so expensive.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf7 (Mar 1, 2009)

gardening stuff, fruit, sprinkler, swimsuit, sidewalk chalk, kickballs, jump rope, coloring books, crayons, markers, colored pencils, modeling clay, clothes, dress up stuff, bubbles, books, etc..


----------



## labdogs42 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like to put change in the plastic eggs. It makes a nice rattling sound and then the kids can put it in their piggy banks!








:







:














:







:







:


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

We don't buy the prepackaged stuff so they get that in their baskets. Cheese strings, little yogurts, nutri-grain bars...


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labdogs42* 
I like to put change in the plastic eggs. It makes a nice rattling sound and then the kids can put it in their piggy banks!

Very cute idea! I know DS loves getting coins. He would love this.

I will not leave his Easter basket together until last minute this year!

I will not!


----------



## Mamafreya (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labdogs42* 
I like to put change in the plastic eggs. It makes a nice rattling sound and then the kids can put it in their piggy banks!








:







:














:







:







:

My mom always did this. We loved it. I usually mix the plastic eggs with change into the egg hunt we have in the morning. It's always fun to find the eggs with money in them.


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, so I know it's candy, but my mom always bought the little chocolate eggs, then she and dad hid them all over the lower level (living room, office, kitchen). Then, we'd put the eggs in a pile and divy them out to all the kids. She had always counted them beforehand, so if we didn't find them all, she'd know.

Now, for a non-candy thing: she also used to make up a teasure hunt for each of us (5 kids) with written clues to tell us where to go. That always made it really fun for us, and encouraged reading and helping each other.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm planning to put in a book or two, glitter glue, bubbles, animal crackers, and a little bit of candy.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh, my kids are allergic to everything that has to do with easter basket food--they can't have eggs, chocolate, milk, my son is even allergic to high fructose corn syrup.

SO, we have gotten creative over the years!

Last year, my dd (who had just turned six)got a beta fish in her basket, because her last one had died the week before.









When they were three they got fun stuff like sidewalk chalk, bug keepers, and bathtub crayons from us, the grandparents gave them stuff like playdough and finger paint. My sister likes to buy them shoes (she would put imelda marcos to shame with her own collection *sigh*) so she gets them cute wellington boots every Easter.









This year, my daughter got an American Girl doll from a loved one for Christmas, but we cannot afford any of the clothes...so we went to Joanns on dollar pattern day and bought a bunch of patterns, and used scraps...and she'll be getting a bunch of doll clothes in her basket!







My son loves fisher price Planet Heroes and only needs two more to have them all...my mom will probaby get him those two along with the requisite bubbles and sidewalk chalk.


----------



## texmama (Jun 4, 2005)

Didn't see it posted yet... here's the link for egg shaped sidewalk chalk


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

what great ideas! I've been trying to ditch the candy dilemma for years....now with all these great ideas.....I can .







:


----------



## colemame (Mar 2, 2009)

My parents always put in kites to fly when it was warmer.... I always looked forward to it and my kids love to get a kite!


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

We always do an outdoorsy kind of easter basket. Jump ropes, kites, chalk, water toys, bubbles, etc. We live in the desert and it's getting hot at Easter time. I like one pp's idea of a fruit basket!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Last year we did a cooking theme and got aprons from a mothering mom at: Granolathreads.com

She put fun designs on them and embroidered their names.

She gives discounts if you mention you are from mothering.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

play doh, paints, jump rope, chalk, magna doodle, memory, hair ties 9if she likes that kind of stuff). THe dollar store if a good place, also the drug store.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

Last year we gave her hair clips, a packet of stickers, a book, and some wooden play food.

So far this year's basket includes some French children's books (time for a new language!) and some fabric strawberries. I'm also going to paint a set of nesting dolls and make some gnome accessories (insects, another small critter, and maybe some fairy friends).

We don't really do candies at all. Any candy that finds its way into the house goes into the husband's lunches.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

So far for my nearly 2 year old's basket I have:

An egg of temporary tattoos that I found at the grocery store
A book about rabbits with real photos that I found at a thrift store
A stuffed bunny from my childhood
Some treats like fruit leather, dried fruit, and cereal bars
Stickers

That may do it, but we will see. I may try to make something to put in there too. I like to give him something home made at each gift-y holiday. It really depends on how much free time I can find.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

:


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
11"x11" Playsilks in springy colors, DS had one of these as an infant and it was the first toy he loved, so light and easy to grab and wave and chew on.

These are my DS2's favorite things in the world. The ones he has have been loved threadbare, they are a great first toy. We're giving the little bit another one of these, a new knit hat, bunny ears (cause they are adorable) and a teether.

DS1 (who is 7) will get a new knit hat, a matchbox car, new sidewalk chalk, bubbles, some flower seeds and 1 chocolate bunny.


----------



## peacenlove (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow there are some great ideas here









I remember reading here a few years back someone had this great idea that they would hide the basket, filled with whatever treasures they liked, but attached a string to it. The basket was hidden in a cupboard or something, but the string was then tied onto the handle, the door nob, and every conceivable object leading to the child's room. Then the kids get to follow the string, winding it up as they go to the basket at the end. I have not done this but maybe this year as my youngest is old enough for it now.

I also second the veggie tales videos, both my kids just *love* them!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

subbing


----------



## momma2owen29 (Mar 15, 2008)

my little guy's basket includes...
new bath toys from boon (pvc, pthalate, and bpa free)
sand bucket set from green toys (made from recycled plastic)
a kite (made from recycled oreo bags)
a bugs life dvd
a mo willems book (he loves the pigeon series)
and for his sweet treat...a pkg of annie's organic bunny fruit snacks and a couple yummy earth lolipops (no hfcs, artifical colors or flavors in either)

for his egg hunt, i filled the eggs with homemade playdough and homemade (melted) crayons.

i really love the idea of doing a themed basket, and will probably go with an art or garden theme next year. thanks for the tip! and happy easter!


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

I read this thread last night and thanks to all the wonderful ideas - I used a lot of them!

Another thing I thought of today (don't remember if it was mentioned or not) was to make some homemade soap. I went to Joann's today and got some soap and a mold. I picked up a few squeezable rubber duckies and I stuck them into the soap. I just made them so I am keeping my fingers crossed that they turn out ok!


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Last year we did a cooking theme and got aprons from a mothering mom at: Granolathreads.com

We do themes too - sports (balls, gloves, pads, helmets), crafts (chalk, paints, stamps, sponges, paper, crayons, assorted scissors), gardening (gloves, tools, pails), outdoor fun (nets, magnifying glasses, birdhouse kits).

The cooking one is a GREAT idea. I think I'll steal that for this year! I'll let the kids pick out fbric and we'll make aprons. We can also put together a recipe book. Maybe some new, fun utensils. What else did you use, *mclisa*?


----------



## alisoncooks (Apr 9, 2009)

This year I found some bath fizzies in the shapes of eggs (inside each was a dinosaur








)


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I am putting funky shoelaces in my kid's easter baskets. Also a jump rope.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL my basket plans totally changed from when I first posted in this thread. Instead the 3 yo is getting a tiny bit of candy, a train whistle, a harmonica and HABA wooden eggs. The 3.5 month old is getting a HABA teether and a Kathy Kruse teether. Both baskets will have a playsilk for "grass".


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I just remembered that we always received new white gloves for church in our Easter basket.

Does anyone wear gloves to church anymore?
Does anyone even dress up for church?


----------



## mermaidmama (Sep 17, 2008)

I am doing a small easter garden theme basket for my 9 month old. It has a stuffed bunny. Some small stuffed veggies (a carrot that jingles , a tomato that can roll like a ball, and crinkley lettuce) which he can use for play food later as well as now. A easter baby board book and Bunny baby board book. A wooden catapiller toy and wooden chicken toy.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
I just remembered that we always received new white gloves for church in our Easter basket.

Does anyone wear gloves to church anymore?
Does anyone even dress up for church?

I always buy DS an outfit every year, but this year, it just consisted of new khaki pants and a long sleeved blue shirt with pink, green and white stripes. Something "eastery" looking. H wore a shirt with a jacket and jeans and I wore a purple shirt with slacks and my grandmother's pearls.









When I was younger, I used to get a new dress, hat, shoes and socks/stockings every Easter.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Does anyone wear gloves to church anymore?
Does anyone even dress up for church?

I wear my great-grandmother's white gloves. I feel so dainty in them, LOL. Give me a floppy hat with a summer dress and some pearls.









We dress up for church but I don't mind if others don't. I think the main focus is that you're there.


----------

